# I think I found the cheapest Monaro Lion badge



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

HOLDEN LION BADGE Vauxhall Opel Corsa Astra Vectra 64mm on eBay (end time 19-Mar-10 15:29:10 GMT)

The exchange translate to $22~ shipped to the USA.

Do you think that this logo is too large for the rear trunk?

VAUXHALL GRIFFIN - NEW STYLE LOGO - 95mm DIAMETER on eBay (end time 07-Mar-10 15:19:55 GMT)

Trying to decide what is better.


----------

